# Reptile Licensing



## jaji (Sep 27, 2008)

Hullo RFUK!
I am a complete newbie here and in owning reptiles, but it has been my absolute dream ever since i was a kid.
However, right now i am living in Australia where its the law to buy a reptile license in order to buy whatever exotic pet you were wishing to have.
I never ended up buying my own childrens python/bearded dragon/tortoise (i could never choose between these three) for various reasons. Among these being that I could not, most of the time afford the license in the first place ontop of the usual costs. 
So, I am moving to London in early 2009 and was wondering if there was the same Licensing rules applied in the UK?
Thanks for your time, no doubt ill be asking more of the same questions as time goes buy.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum. The only restriction in the UK is that you would need a DWA (dangerous wild animal) licence for venemous reptiles, and some of the bigger ones (as if you'd have room for a crocodile!). Other than that, you can keep what you like.


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi and:welcomerfuk: You will not need a licence to keep any of the reptiles that you mentioned, bet you can't wait to get here now!


----------



## jaji (Sep 27, 2008)

definatly!!!
now its just the tough choice of reptile. And convincing my boyfriend that it will be a good idea. Hes worried about the smell, but i assured him that like most pets, the smell would only be a problem if you don't take care of the animal and its needs like you should be.
Thanks for all your help guys, i shall be reading all your blogs and grabbing as much newbie info as i can!


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, I have a rep shop not far from London so when you get here be sure to pop in for a cuppa and a chat and take a look at some of our animals.

Rob


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

and could ya bring some dwarfe rock goannas over for me thanks:whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi , you dont need a licence to keep reps unless there DWA and the only other one that springs to mind is an exemption certificate for tortoises that you get when you buy one with it , but why move here ???????? we could always swop houses if you want!! :2thumb:


----------



## jaji (Sep 27, 2008)

haha sure, if you don't mind living with me mum, little brother, 2 cats.
All of whom positively hate reptiles.
Pity, i know.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi 

Well it seems you've been well and trully answered 

Welcome to the forum and don't hestitate to ask any questions at all.

Oh, and also, Rob's cuppas are legendary


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome to the forum, like te others said you dont need a licsence unless they are dangerous,

tell the boyfriend, dont worry just make sure you remember when to clean and your house will be smelling as frsh as a dasy lol


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

*heh...*

...you dont want to stop by NZ and grab me a tuatara do you? :whistling2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

you do not needa Licence to own a reptile over here unless you are plaang to get a black mamba or somthing then you will need a Licence i think it is called a DWA this goes for all pets there is a list somwhere that has all the types of anamls that you need a DWA for so srch for that apart form that have fun


----------

